# Drain, San Antonio



## The Barbarian (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## tirediron (Mar 10, 2015)

Neat.


----------



## Rick50 (Mar 10, 2015)

I like it too, but it appears crooked. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## weepete (Mar 10, 2015)

Very nice


----------



## funwitha7d (Mar 11, 2015)

that what I call municipal attention to detail, nice


----------



## The Barbarian (Mar 11, 2015)

The limestone blocks (and the path) are slanted down to the left.   I adjusted it twice, but...


----------



## NancyMoranG (Mar 12, 2015)

Gorgeous!


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 12, 2015)

Nice photo.
Riverwalk?  There's some nice indoor waterfalls there - just need to get the people outta the way 
left side seem a bit low but you mentioned that


----------

